
Ask HN: Aside from Emacs/Clojure, how/why do you use Lisp? - spdustin
I&#x27;m interested in learning what sort of problems are being solved &quot;in the wild&quot; with Lisp dialects–if Emacs Lisp and Clojure are removed from consideration—and why you choose a particular variant?<p>While Racket is an obviously popular dialect (and I&#x27;d love to hear what you&#x27;re doing with it if that&#x27;s your poison), I&#x27;m particularly interested in how Common Lisp, Scheme, or other Lisp dialects are being utilized these days.
======
soegaard
A few uses of Racket: [https://github.com/racket/racket/wiki/Friends-of-
Racket](https://github.com/racket/racket/wiki/Friends-of-Racket)

------
gus_massa
I use Racket for small internal web site for the T.A. in my university (about
500 users).

